# Autre volumes (apparait ) sur mon disque dur après erreur lors de la partition Boot Camp



## Wilosh (6 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à vous, 

Je viens vous présenter mon problème survenue hier, j'ai voulu installer windows 7 sur une partition de 100go, au bout de 30 minute, le logiciel Boot Camp à tourné dans le vide et plus rien ne répondait. J'ai éteins mon Macbook en pleine partition ( erreur je le sais ) et depuis il m'affiche "Autre volumes" sur mon Macintosh HD et que je ne peux enlever.

Je ne sais quoi faire..

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------

